# LAY IT LOWS MODEL BUILDERS SHOW CASE !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK FELLAS LETS ENJOY THIS AS A FAMILY FOR ALL THE BUILDERS THAT ENJOY LAY IT LOW ! 

HERE I TRIED TO GET ALL THE BUILDING MEMBERS SHOWCASE TOPICS IN THE SAME SPOT TO BE EASIER TO LOOK AT A PERSONS SHOWCASE ! SO ENJOY ! 

*THESE TOPIC ARE FOR YOUR FULL SHOW CASE ! NOT EACH AND EVERY BUILD OUR MEMBERS POST ! SOME SHOW CASE JUST BUILT KITS! OTHERS SHOW THE FULL BUILD UP AND PROJECTS ! *
RAYSTREY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340531

MILOH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340542

THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=306135

LOWANDBYOND'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332228

SLEEPY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335148

LINC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331459

STILLDOWNIVLIFE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333766

AWBCRAZY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322138

LOWRIDERMODEL'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326423

CHEVYRIDINHIGHBOI'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=339856

ROLLINOLDSKOO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326294

MASTERPEICESMCC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=250603

WAGONGUY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323084

IMPORTMADNESS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301019

MR. BIGGS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331478

88MCLS'S ((CNDYBLU66SS))

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329982
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370467

MODELTECH'S 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331351

ATX BALLIN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335375

SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338765

MINIDREAMS INC.'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326687

EVIL C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331858

POKEY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287550

BODINES

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326352

CANDYMANCADDY ( HEARSE DRIVER)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=330821

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384475

GILSDROPSHOP'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=336648

BIGB21

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337933

CAPRICE ON DZ'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331334

BONIFIDE G'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309774

TXFLEETWOOD82'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331702

PANCHO69'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326381

87BURB'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303170

MR1/16TH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=318513

BIG C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322776

ITALAINSTALLION'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326481

BIG VATO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327299

PHATRAS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335210

65 LORIDER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333775

ZFELIX78CADDY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265385

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290633

MARINATE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=193549&hl=

408MODELS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340563

PROJECT59'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340569

VINMAN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329005

DRASTIC PLASTIC FAMILY MEMBER'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316149

DRNITRUS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340616

C.M.B.I. FAMILY MEMBERS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340666

TWINN's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342623

ROAD DOGG 1's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=290398&hl=
RaidersPride's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367338

YAYOS64's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385470

Solows model car club's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=369473

OJ Hydraulics's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=243563

Eastside1989's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379239

1ofaknd's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=380566

ShowRodFreak's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361285

SHREKINACUTTY'S BUILDS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=352231&hl=

Low4oShow M.C.C. Builds

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352696

Ronin's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383930

Dynasty Model Car Club's 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375537

Tatman's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348859

Julian blea's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376062

MKD904's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353274

SOLOW Models's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381534

VItreryda's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376802

93FULLSIZE's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386715

Waco's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372561

Modelsbyroni's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385308

Chrisijzerman's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346622

Regalistic's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=341472

Dink's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387357

Diorwamp's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=376075&hl=

Mademan's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383299

Please double check your link to make sure i linked the right build topis to your name ! 

I went back 6 pages and added the those newwer members and for those that have changed there names and or started another build topic ! 

I can't keep this update all on my own ! I need your guys help when you decide to change your name and when you guys decide to make a show case type topic ! 

IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY ! WE WILL TRY TO KEEP THIS UPDATED AS OFTEN AS I CAN ! THANKS !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHORE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

GOOD IDEA BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

WHERE'S HOODSTAR!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@May 24 2007, 10:19 AM~7970403
> *WHERE'S HOODSTAR!
> *


& 408MODELS :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: great idea maybe it could get pinned uptop :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY ! 
I CANT GET THE SEARCH TO WORK FOR ME ! IF ANYONE CAN PM ME THERE LINK TO THERE SHOW CASE TOPICS I WILL EDIT THEM IN ! 

 i KNOW  I CANT FIND HOODSTAR'S AND SOLO'S ,BIGBODYEDDIE'S!
AND IF YOU HAVE A SHOW CASE TOPIC THAT PICS WEREN'T WORKING NO MORE OR HAS NOT BEEN MORE THEN 2 PAGES LONG OR BEEN HEARD OF SENCE 2006 I DIDN'T POST IT ! 

I WENT BACK TO PAGE 50 AND STOPPED ! SO IF YOU HAVE A SHOW CASE TOPIC AND WANT IT POSTED UP IN HERE YOU NEED TO GET BUILDING SOMETHING NEW !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

I DONT HAVE A TOPIC IM STILL A ROOKIE!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHEN I GET CLOSER ON MY PROJECT 62' I'LL CREATE ONE.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks for my link mini i should update it now lol


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

How about Me?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 24 2007, 05:04 PM~7971873
> *I DONT HAVE A TOPIC IM STILL A ROOKIE!!! :nicoderm:
> *



I WAS LOOKIN FOR YOURS BUT THEY ARE ONLY POSTED IN THE M.C.B.A. TOPIC !

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you forgot mine too david....:tears:

but oh well its just the one impala...:biggrin: when i get more builds goin ill have somethin for ya...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@May 24 2007, 06:52 PM~7972469
> *How about Me?
> *



NO DISSRESPECT BUT YOU TOPIC HAS BEEN BACK FOR ABOUT A YEAR BROTHER ! PLUS WE ARE TRING TO KEEP TH E BUILDERS OF LIL IN THE SPOT LIGHT ! ALOT OF THESE GUYS PUT ALOT OF WORK IN SOME OF THEIR BUILDS BUT GET PUSHED BACK WITH THE OTHER STUFF WE GET GOING ON ! 


START BUILDING A LITTLE MORE AND SHARING THE HOBBY WITH US !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 05:12 PM~7972576
> *NO DISSRESPECT  BUT  YOU  TOPIC  HAS  BEEN    BACK  FOR  ABOUT  A  YEAR    BROTHER  !    PLUS  WE  ARE  TRING  TO  KEEP  TH E BUILDERS  OF  LIL    IN  THE  SPOT  LIGHT !    ALOT  OF  THESE  GUYS  PUT  ALOT  OF  WORK  IN  SOME  OF  THEIR  BUILDS  BUT  GET  PUSHED  BACK  WITH  THE  OTHER  STUFF  WE  GET  GOING ON !
> START    BUILDING  A  LITTLE MORE  AND  SHARING    THE  HOBBY  WITH  US !
> *


if you wanna find the topic for my impala thats fine,it is detailed


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

Preciate' the link mini.........


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

im a member/ bilder but i dont know if mine belong hear


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 24 2007, 10:44 PM~7973942
> *im a member/ bilder but i dont know if mine belong hear
> *



CHRIS WE DIDNT ADD YOU IN JUST YET ! YOU HAVEN'T SHARED ENOUGH OF YOUR BUILDS YET OR YOUR PICS WEREN'T TO CLEAR ! SORRY ! THIS IN NO WAYS IS TOWARDS YOU OR PERSONAL , WE WANT YOU ALL TO BE ABLE TO ENJOY THE BUILDS AND TO TAKE IDEAS AND BE BUILDING ! JUST KEEP BUILDING AND SHARING WITH US AND WILL SEE WHAT BECOMES OF YOU REAL SOON !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

right on Dave! thanks for puttin my there 

i added this to my favorites so i can keep it all in one spot :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

wheres mine :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 24 2007, 10:58 PM~7974089
> *wheres mine :tears: :tears: :tears:
> *


THIS WAS POSTED FOR BUILDERS ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks.. i have about 15 moor im working on right now


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 24 2007, 10:55 PM~7974060
> *right on Dave! thanks for puttin my there
> 
> i added this to my favorites so i can keep it all in one spot  :biggrin:
> *


BOB YOUR A GOOD BUILDER BRO ! NO WAY WOULD I NOT POST YOURS UP ! I ALSO LINKED IN THE D.P.M.C.C. FAMILY LINK ALSO ! 

EVEN IF SOME SHIT GETS STARTED FROM TIME TO TIME WE ALL ARE IN THE SAME HOBBY CORRECT ? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2007, 12:01 AM~7974113
> *THIS   WAS  POSTED  FOR  BUILDERS  ! LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


what would i be than.. part time :dunno:
i build, stop for a few months, than build, repeat cylce til done, than someone gets ahold of them or when i move they mess up and i used to just trash them, but lately ive kept parts in boxes for everyone else when i find shit, lol... i move to much, and will be moving again, so its like i can never get settled in to even want to build, cuz i always have to search for shit just to do one thing


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 24 2007, 11:10 PM~7974227
> *what would i be than.. part time :dunno:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE THAT MAKES YOU VINNY SR. LOL ! :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2007, 12:11 AM~7974243
> *SOUNDS  LIKE    THAT  MAKES  YOU    VINNY  SR.  LOL !  :0
> *


  thats not cool to compare me to vinny, lol

just wait till i get a house, hopefully after this place, than i can finally get settled down, i live in an apartment, its hard to do shit in here..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i see mine :biggrin: ,,,i just wish i had more time ive just finished 2  since i started topic


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Good idea! And I commend you for the time it must have taken to get this list together!


BTW, where's LONNIE's thread?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 11:04 PM~7974151
> *BOB    YOUR  A  GOOD  BUILDER  BRO  !  NO  WAY  WOULD  I  NOT  POST  YOURS  UP  !  I  ALSO  LINKED  IN  THE  D.P.M.C.C. FAMILY  LINK  ALSO !
> 
> EVEN  IF  SOME  SHIT    GETS  STARTED  FROM  TIME  TO  TIME  WE  ALL  ARE IN  THE  SAME  HOBBY    CORRECT  ? :biggrin:
> *



thank you Dave, i appreciate it and yes we are all in it for the same thing


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

killer idea bro!! Wish I had the time of the day like you do. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 24 2007, 11:35 PM~7974462
> *i see mine  :biggrin: ,,,i just wish i had more time ive just finished 2   since i started topic
> *


Least u finish a model :angry:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

great idea... i had to search for mine cause i had to stop building during income tax season... i got slammed at the rim shop from jan til about the middle of mayand was too tierd to put in any work after hours...then when i came back i was like on page 8 or 9.... 

i expected it though cause everyone is so active in here... 

n-e-ways big props on this topic... :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HEY THANKS FOR POSTING MY BUILD LINK DAVID I REALLY NEED TO FIND AWAY TO FIX MY HOT MAIL SO MY PICS WILL ACTUALLY SEND AND I CAN UPLOAD MY NEW PICS


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

do i get one mini????


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY MINI WHERE'S MINE.I KNOW I DON'T POST MUCH BUT MY RIDEZ R IN LIL. I DON'T HAVE A COMPUTER SO I DON'T POST MUCH, I'LL POST MORE SHIT SOON.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

PINNED YET?????????

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@May 31 2007, 01:59 PM~8015682
> *HEY MINI WHERE'S MINE.I KNOW I DON'T POST MUCH BUT MY RIDEZ R IN LIL. I DON'T HAVE A COMPUTER SO I DON'T POST MUCH, I'LL POST MORE SHIT SOON.
> *


Hey RoadDogg ! I added yours to the list ! Please try and keep the pics updated ! I seen alot of red X's ! It's not to fun lookin in a theard for a car and all you see is X!



KEEP BUILDING EVERYONE AND DONT FORGET TO ADD YOUR PICS TO YOUR ALBUMS ! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 31 2007, 05:24 PM~8017712
> *Hey  RoadDogg  !  I  added  yours  to  the  list  !  Please  try  and  keep  the  pics  updated !  I  seen  alot  of  red X's  !  It's  not  to    fun  lookin  in  a  theard  for  a  car  and  all  you see  is  X!
> 
> KEEP  BUILDING  EVERYONE  AND  DONT  FORGET  TO  ADD  YOUR  PICS  TO  YOUR  ALBUMS  !  :biggrin:
> *


what about me?lol


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

maybe i'll have one too, sometime, hopefully soon!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

OOPS, double post!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice! :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 31 2007, 11:13 PM~8020597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANKS MINI 4 THA LINK,THRE'S ANOTHER 1 WITH MY 37 FORD,I DON'T KNOW IF U CAN ADDED TO MY LINK, THANKS BRO


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX MINI, I KNOW ABOUT THE XXXX BUT THAT WUZ WHEN I DIDN'T KNOW HOT TO POST PIX,THERE'S ANOTHER TOPIC WITH MY 37 FORD,DO U THINK U CAN ADD IT TO MY SHIT? IF NOT IT'S KOOL BRO. THANX AGAIN.

uffin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY GUYS,U MIGHT THINK I'N STUPID BUT ......WUT DOES TTT MEAN. I C IT ALOT HETRE IN LIL.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jun 1 2007, 10:58 PM~8026293
> *HEY GUYS,U MIGHT THINK I'N STUPID BUT ......WUT DOES TTT MEAN. I C IT ALOT HETRE IN LIL.
> *


TTT= To The Top.....meaning to the top of the list.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

TNX BIGG C I DIDN'T KNOW I DON'T LOG ON ALOT CUZ I DIDN'T HAVE A PC


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

not to blow my own horn but


TOOT TOOOOOOOT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323102

not much goin on but its mine


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 11:27 AM~7970057
> *OK  FELLAS  LETS  ENJOY    THIS  AS A  FAMILY    FOR  ALL THE  BUILDERS  THAT  ENJOY    LAY  IT  LOW  !
> 
> HERE  I    TRIED  TO  GET  ALL  THE  BUILDING  MEMBERS    SHOWCASE  TOPICS  IN  THE  SAME  SPOT  TO BE  EASIER TO  LOOK  AT  A PERSONS  SHOWCASE !  SO  ENJOY !
> ...



Just thought i would bump this up for the newer members that have recently startered build topics ! Please link you build topics to this post and i will add them to the table of contents ! :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Dave i never even knew you did this, Thanks Bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

good idea mini. 

wheres mine? i know i was gone for a while but im back n buildin :biggrin: ive been addin pics of my latest project


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2007, 03:00 PM~9288418
> *Just    thought  i  would  bump  this    up    for  the  newer  members  that  have  recently  startered  build  topics !    Please  link    you  build  topics  to  this  post  and  i  will  add  them  to the  table  of  contents !   :biggrin:
> *


if i read it ! it will happen !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346167

:biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT


if you are not on the list get on it.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

UP she goes again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

man im still a rokie !! man i wanna be kool :tears:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i'm no einstein but this topic should be updated what do u guys think :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

wheres me ? 
I will be having a big caddy project next year so you might wanna ad me


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ad yourself


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=379975&st=0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

_*OK GUYS ITS A NEW YEAR ! WE HAVE NEW MEMBERS THAT HAVE JOINED UP WITH US AND HAVE STARTED THEIR OWN BUILD TOPICS ! 

I NEED YOUR GUYS HELP IN LINK THEM TO THIS TOPICS SO WE CAN HAVE AN UPDATED BUILDERS LIST ! 

THANKS MINI ! *_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK FELLAS LETS ENJOY THIS AS A FAMILY FOR ALL THE BUILDERS THAT ENJOY LAY IT LOW ! 

HERE I TRIED TO GET ALL THE BUILDING MEMBERS SHOWCASE TOPICS IN THE SAME SPOT TO BE EASIER TO LOOK AT A PERSONS SHOWCASE ! SO ENJOY ! 

RAYSTREY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340531

MILOH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340542

THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=306135

LOWANDBYOND'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332228

SLEEPY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335148

LINC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331459

STILLDOWNIVLIFE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333766

AWBCRAZY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322138

LOWRIDERMODEL'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326423

CHEVYRIDINHIGHBOI'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=339856

ROLLINOLDSKOO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326294

MASTERPEICESMCC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=250603

WAGONGUY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323084

IMPORTMADNESS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301019

MR. BIGGS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331478

88MCLS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329982

MODELTECH'S 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331351

ATX BALLIN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335375

SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338765

MINIDREAMS INC.'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326687

EVIL C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331858

POKEY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287550

BODINES

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326352

CANDYMANCADDY ( HEARSE DRIVER)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=330821

GILSDROPSHOP'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=336648

BIGB21

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337933

CAPRICE ON DZ'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331334

BONIFIDE G'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309774

TXFLEETWOOD82'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331702

PANCHO69'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326381

87BURB'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303170

MR1/16TH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=318513

BIG C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322776

ITALAINSTALLION'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326481

BIG VATO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327299

PHATRAS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335210

65 LORIDER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333775

ZFELIX78CADDY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265385

MARINATE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=193549&hl=

408MODELS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340563

PROJECT59'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340569

VINMAN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329005


DRASTIC PLASTIC FAMILY MEMBER'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316149

DRNITRUS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340616


C.M.B.I. FAMILY MEMBERS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340666

TWINN's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342623

ROAD DOGG 1's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=290398&hl=
IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY ! WE WILL TRY TO KEEP THIS UPDATED AS OFTEN AS I CAN ! THANKS !


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Of course you forgot me lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 24 2008, 02:14 PM~9773269
> *Of course you forgot me lol
> *


Not just you VINNY ! Alot of others also ! Thats why i am asking for your help to link your BUILDERS SHOW CASE topic to this so i can add it ! 

It was nothing personal ! I went throw as many pages as i could to find builders topic that displayed all there work in 1 topic ! Many haven't been around since 05 and a few other build topics has no pics ! No since in adding to are list if they are no longer members or can't show off what they done ! You feel me !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 24 2007, 11:38 PM~7975219
> *Good idea! And I commend you for the time it must have taken to get this list together!
> BTW, where's LONNIE's thread?
> *


thanks for lookin out bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

FIXED IT UP A LITTLE... 


OK FELLAS LETS ENJOY THIS AS A FAMILY FOR ALL THE BUILDERS THAT ENJOY LAY IT LOW ! 

HERE I TRIED TO GET ALL THE BUILDING MEMBERS SHOWCASE TOPICS IN THE SAME SPOT TO BE EASIER TO LOOK AT A PERSONS SHOWCASE ! SO ENJOY ! 

RAYSTREY MILOH M.C.B.A. FAMILY SLEEPY LOWANDBEYOND LINC STILLDOWNIVLIFE AWBCRAZY LOWRIDERMODELS CHEVYRIDINHIGHBOI ROLLINOLDSKOO MASTERPEICESMCC

WAGONGUY MR. BIGGS IMPORTMADNESS MODELTECH 88MCLS aka CANDDYBLUSS MINIDREAMS INC. ATX BALLIN SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN EVIL C POKEY bigb21 

CANDYMANCADDY aka HEARSE DRIVER aka REVEREND HEARSE GILSDROPSHOP1 BODINE CAPRICE ON DZ'S PANCHO1969 BONIFIDE G MR1/16TH Txfleetwood82 BIGG C 87BURB 

ITALAINSTALLION Z FELIX BIG VATO 408MODELS PHATRAS MARINATE 65 LORIDER DRNITRUS PROJECT59 TWINN VINMAN C.M.B.I. FAMILY DRASTIC PLASTIC FAMILY ROAD DOGG 1

IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY ! WE WILL TRY TO KEEP THIS UPDATED AS OFTEN AS I CAN ! THANKS !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 10:36 PM~9778487
> *FIXED IT UP A LITTLE...
> OK FELLAS LETS ENJOY THIS AS A FAMILY FOR ALL THE BUILDERS THAT ENJOY LAY IT LOW !
> 
> ...



DON'T FORGET MINES BRO


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

And Me Bro'z............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Dec 28 2007, 12:47 PM~9551101
> *wheres me ?
> I will be having a big caddy project next year so you might wanna ad me
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think everyone that want to be added in should just quote what i put but add in their info......


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2008, 12:50 AM~9779543
> *i think everyone that want to be added in should just quote what i put but add in their info......
> *


GOOD IDEA GIL HERES MINES :cheesy: 

*<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>SHREKINACUTTY'S BUILDS</span>*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK FELLAS LETS ENJOY THIS AS A FAMILY FOR ALL THE BUILDERS THAT ENJOY LAY IT LOW ! 

HERE I TRIED TO GET ALL THE BUILDING MEMBERS SHOWCASE TOPICS IN THE SAME SPOT TO BE EASIER TO LOOK AT A PERSONS SHOWCASE ! SO ENJOY ! 

*THESE TOPIC ARE FOR YOUR FULL SHOW CASE ! NOT EACH AND EVERY BUILD OUR MEMBERS POST ! SOME SHOW CASE JUST BUILT KITS! OTHERS SHOW THE FULL BUILD UP AND PROJECTS ! *
RAYSTREY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340531

MILOH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340542

THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=306135

LOWANDBYOND'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332228

SLEEPY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335148

LINC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331459

STILLDOWNIVLIFE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333766

AWBCRAZY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322138

LOWRIDERMODEL'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326423

CHEVYRIDINHIGHBOI'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=339856

ROLLINOLDSKOO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326294

MASTERPEICESMCC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=250603

WAGONGUY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323084

IMPORTMADNESS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301019

MR. BIGGS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331478

88MCLS'S ((CNDYBLU66SS))

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329982
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370467

MODELTECH'S 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331351

ATX BALLIN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335375

SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338765

MINIDREAMS INC.'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326687

EVIL C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331858

POKEY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287550

BODINES

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326352

CANDYMANCADDY ( HEARSE DRIVER)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=330821

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384475

GILSDROPSHOP'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=336648

BIGB21

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337933

CAPRICE ON DZ'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331334

BONIFIDE G'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309774

TXFLEETWOOD82'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331702

PANCHO69'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326381

87BURB'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303170

MR1/16TH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=318513

BIG C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322776

ITALAINSTALLION'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326481

BIG VATO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327299

PHATRAS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335210

65 LORIDER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333775

ZFELIX78CADDY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265385

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290633

MARINATE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=193549&hl=

408MODELS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340563

PROJECT59'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340569

VINMAN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329005

DRASTIC PLASTIC FAMILY MEMBER'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316149

DRNITRUS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340616

C.M.B.I. FAMILY MEMBERS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340666

TWINN's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342623

ROAD DOGG 1's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=290398&hl=


RaidersPride's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367338

YAYOS64's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385470

Solows model car club's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=369473

OJ Hydraulics's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=243563

Eastside1989's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379239

1ofaknd's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=380566

ShowRodFreak's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361285

SHREKINACUTTY'S BUILDS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=352231&hl=

Low4oShow M.C.C. Builds

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352696

Ronin's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383930

Dynasty Model Car Club's 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375537

Tatman's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348859

Julian blea's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376062

MKD904's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353274

SOLOW Models's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381534

VItreryda's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376802

93FULLSIZE's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386715

Waco's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372561

Modelsbyroni's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385308

Chrisijzerman's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346622

Regalistic's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=341472

Dink's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387357



Please double check your link to make sure i linked the right build topis to your name ! 

I went back 6 pages and added the those newwer members and for those that have changed there names and or started another build topic ! 

I can't keep this update all on my own ! I need your guys help when you decide to change your name and when you guys decide to make a show case type topic ! 

IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY ! WE WILL TRY TO KEEP THIS UPDATED AS OFTEN AS I CAN ! THANKS !


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks for addin me to this list..i know i have been postin most of my builds do to a lack of camera...hope i will get one soon and been back postin my kits.


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 24 2008, 11:21 PM~9778955
> *DON'T FORGET MINES BRO
> *



And Me Bro'z


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 wheres mine


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK FELLAS LETS ENJOY THIS AS A FAMILY FOR ALL THE BUILDERS THAT ENJOY LAY IT LOW ! 

HERE I TRIED TO GET ALL THE BUILDING MEMBERS SHOWCASE TOPICS IN THE SAME SPOT TO BE EASIER TO LOOK AT A PERSONS SHOWCASE ! SO ENJOY ! 

*THESE TOPIC ARE FOR YOUR FULL SHOW CASE ! NOT EACH AND EVERY BUILD OUR MEMBERS POST ! SOME SHOW CASE JUST BUILT KITS! OTHERS SHOW THE FULL BUILD UP AND PROJECTS ! *
RAYSTREY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340531

MILOH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340542

THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=306135

LOWANDBYOND'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332228

SLEEPY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335148

LINC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331459

STILLDOWNIVLIFE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333766

AWBCRAZY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322138

LOWRIDERMODEL'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326423

CHEVYRIDINHIGHBOI'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=339856

ROLLINOLDSKOO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326294

MASTERPEICESMCC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=250603

WAGONGUY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323084

IMPORTMADNESS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301019

MR. BIGGS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331478

88MCLS'S ((CNDYBLU66SS))

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329982
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370467

MODELTECH'S 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331351

ATX BALLIN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335375

SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338765

MINIDREAMS INC.'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326687

EVIL C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331858

POKEY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287550

BODINES

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326352

CANDYMANCADDY ( HEARSE DRIVER)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=330821

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384475

GILSDROPSHOP'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=336648

BIGB21

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337933

CAPRICE ON DZ'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331334

BONIFIDE G'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309774

TXFLEETWOOD82'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331702

PANCHO69'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326381

87BURB'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303170

MR1/16TH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=318513

BIG C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322776

ITALAINSTALLION'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326481

BIG VATO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327299

PHATRAS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335210

65 LORIDER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333775

ZFELIX78CADDY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265385

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290633

MARINATE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=193549&hl=

408MODELS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340563

PROJECT59'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340569

VINMAN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329005

DRASTIC PLASTIC FAMILY MEMBER'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316149

DRNITRUS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340616

C.M.B.I. FAMILY MEMBERS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340666

TWINN's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342623

ROAD DOGG 1's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=290398&hl=
RaidersPride's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367338

YAYOS64's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385470

Solows model car club's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=369473

OJ Hydraulics's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=243563

Eastside1989's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379239

1ofaknd's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=380566

ShowRodFreak's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361285

SHREKINACUTTY'S BUILDS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=352231&hl=

Low4oShow M.C.C. Builds

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352696

Ronin's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383930

Dynasty Model Car Club's 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375537

Tatman's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348859

Julian blea's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376062

MKD904's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353274

SOLOW Models's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381534

VItreryda's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376802

93FULLSIZE's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386715

Waco's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372561

Modelsbyroni's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385308

Chrisijzerman's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346622

Regalistic's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=341472

Dink's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387357

Diorwamp's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=376075&hl=

Mademan's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383299

Please double check your link to make sure i linked the right build topis to your name ! 

I went back 6 pages and added the those newwer members and for those that have changed there names and or started another build topic ! 

I can't keep this update all on my own ! I need your guys help when you decide to change your name and when you guys decide to make a show case type topic ! 

IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY ! WE WILL TRY TO KEEP THIS UPDATED AS OFTEN AS I CAN ! THANKS !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Made`$ buildsadd me! lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 26 2008, 12:09 AM~9786712
> *Made`$ buildsadd me! lol
> *



Got yours added ! 


So this link that i post to your name will be your main in put topic right ? If not get me the link that will be your show case ! The 1 that holds all your work in ! I looked for the link with the built ups and all the hearse but copuld not find it ! 

TY i need your help ! Give a link to where it shows all your builds and work in 1 topic ! 


DIO ! I got you added ! No Habla Espaino ! tendio unpicto ! :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 25 2008, 11:18 PM~9786778
> *Got  yours  added  !
> So  this  link that  i post  to    your  name  will  be  your  main  in put  topic  right  ?  If  not    get  me  the  link that  will  be  your  show  case  !  The  1  that  holds  all  your  work in  !  I  looked  for the  link  with the  built  ups  and  all  the  hearse  but  copuld  not  find  it !
> 
> ...


yeah this is my build topic now.

I am slowely putting the old pictures in with the new ones in this topic


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 26 2008, 12:22 AM~9786807
> *yeah this is my build topic now.
> 
> I am slowely putting the old pictures in with the new ones in this topic
> *



SWEET ! Just checking ! Didn't know if you had another link that i should post up !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 26 2008, 01:18 AM~9786778
> *Got  yours  added  !
> So  this  link that  i post  to    your  name  will  be  your  main  in put  topic  right  ?  If  not    get  me  the  link that  will  be  your  show  case  !  The  1  that  holds  all  your  work in  !  I  looked  for the  link  with the  built  ups  and  all  the  hearse  but  copuld  not  find  it !
> 
> ...


 i only have 1 topic, lol and 1 build :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 25 2008, 09:01 PM~9785636
> *OK FELLAS LETS ENJOY THIS AS A FAMILY FOR ALL THE BUILDERS THAT ENJOY LAY IT LOW !
> 
> HERE I TRIED TO GET ALL THE BUILDING MEMBERS SHOWCASE TOPICS IN THE SAME SPOT TO BE EASIER TO LOOK AT A PERSONS SHOWCASE ! SO ENJOY !
> ...


THANKS FOR ADDING MINES BRO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK FELLAS LETS ENJOY THIS AS A FAMILY FOR ALL THE BUILDERS THAT ENJOY LAY IT LOW ! 

HERE I TRIED TO GET ALL THE BUILDING MEMBERS SHOWCASE TOPICS IN THE SAME SPOT TO BE EASIER TO LOOK AT A PERSONS SHOWCASE ! SO ENJOY ! 

*THESE TOPIC ARE FOR YOUR FULL SHOW CASE ! NOT EACH AND EVERY BUILD OUR MEMBERS POST ! SOME SHOW CASE JUST BUILT KITS! OTHERS SHOW THE FULL BUILD UP AND PROJECTS ! *
RAYSTREY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340531

MILOH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340542

THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=306135

LOWANDBYOND'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332228

SLEEPY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335148

LINC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331459

STILLDOWNIVLIFE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333766

AWBCRAZY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322138

LOWRIDERMODEL'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326423

CHEVYRIDINHIGHBOI'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=339856

ROLLINOLDSKOO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326294

MASTERPEICESMCC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=250603

WAGONGUY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323084

IMPORTMADNESS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301019

MR. BIGGS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331478

88MCLS'S ((CNDYBLU66SS))

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329982
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370467

MODELTECH'S 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331351

ATX BALLIN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335375

SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338765

MINIDREAMS INC.'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326687

EVIL C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331858

POKEY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287550

BODINES

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326352

CANDYMANCADDY ( HEARSE DRIVER)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=330821

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384475

GILSDROPSHOP'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=336648

BIGB21

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337933

CAPRICE ON DZ'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331334

BONIFIDE G'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309774

TXFLEETWOOD82'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331702

PANCHO69'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326381

87BURB'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303170

MR1/16TH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=318513

BIG C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322776

ITALAINSTALLION'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326481

BIG VATO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327299

PHATRAS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335210

65 LORIDER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333775

ZFELIX78CADDY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265385

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290633

MARINATE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=193549&hl=

408MODELS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340563

PROJECT59'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340569

VINMAN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329005

DRASTIC PLASTIC FAMILY MEMBER'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316149

DRNITRUS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340616

C.M.B.I. FAMILY MEMBERS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340666

TWINN's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342623

ROAD DOGG 1's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=290398&hl=
RaidersPride's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367338

YAYOS64's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385470

Solows model car club's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=369473

OJ Hydraulics's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=243563

Eastside1989's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379239

1ofaknd's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=380566

ShowRodFreak's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361285

SHREKINACUTTY'S BUILDS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=352231&hl=

Low4oShow M.C.C. Builds

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352696

Ronin's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383930

Dynasty Model Car Club's 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375537

Tatman's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348859

Julian blea's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376062

MKD904's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353274

SOLOW Models's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381534

VItreryda's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376802

93FULLSIZE's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386715

Waco's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372561

Modelsbyroni's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385308

Chrisijzerman's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346622

Regalistic's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=341472

Dink's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387357

Diorwamp's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=376075&hl=

Mademan's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383299

MayhemKustomz Garage's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375582



Please double check your link to make sure i linked the right build topis to your name ! 

I went back 6 pages and added the those newwer members and for those that have changed there names and or started another build topic ! 

I can't keep this update all on my own ! I need your guys help when you decide to change your name and when you guys decide to make a show case type topic ! 

IF I FORGOT ANYONE SORRY ! WE WILL TRY TO KEEP THIS UPDATED AS OFTEN AS I CAN ! THANKS !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ibuildweniblazeum:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

TEQUILA SUNRISE: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364051


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

BodyDropped's builds and wips


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 12:27 PM~7970057
> *OK FELLAS LETS ENJOY THIS AS A FAMILY FOR ALL THE BUILDERS THAT ENJOY LAY IT LOW !
> 
> HERE I TRIED TO GET ALL THE BUILDING MEMBERS SHOWCASE TOPICS IN THE SAME SPOT TO BE EASIER TO LOOK AT A PERSONS SHOWCASE ! SO ENJOY !
> ...



If your new and have 1 main topic to show your built ups and projects please send me a link so this can be updated !

Thanks MINIDREAMS


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

RYAN , CAN THIS GET A STICKY?????? :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

so im not in huh ......... okay


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 3 2008, 08:55 PM~10568873
> *RYAN , CAN THIS GET A STICKY?????? :biggrin:
> *


I can add it to the faq..but no, it wont be stickied.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 3 2008, 04:04 PM~10568930
> *so im not in huh ......... okay
> *


did you PM mini like he said?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 3 2008, 07:16 PM~10569064
> *I can add it to the faq..but no, it wont be stickied.
> *


why not? i spent a long time to find a specific topic, if its in faq it will get lost in the pages.......if its sticky its on top.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 4 2008, 12:37 PM~10571900
> *why not? i spent a  long time to find a specific topic, if its in faq it will get lost in the pages.......if its sticky its on top.....
> *


because i don't have the option to sticky topics...THATS WHY. :uh: 

It's on the very first post of the FAQ, that page never moves, how will it get lost?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 4 2008, 11:37 AM~10572130
> *because i don't have the option to sticky topics...THATS WHY.  :uh:
> 
> It's on the very first post of the FAQ, that page never moves, how will it get lost?
> *


I DIDNT KNOW THAT , I THOUGHT AS A MOD YOU COULD STICKY THINGS , IF ITS ON THE FIRST PAGE THAS GREAT. THANKS.......


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

mines http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397173
please take a look :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo mini you didnt put mine up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 12:27 PM~7970057
> *OK FELLAS LETS ENJOY THIS AS A FAMILY FOR ALL THE BUILDERS THAT ENJOY LAY IT LOW !
> 
> HERE I TRIED TO GET ALL THE BUILDING MEMBERS SHOWCASE TOPICS IN THE SAME SPOT TO BE EASIER TO LOOK AT A PERSONS SHOWCASE ! SO ENJOY !
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mini u forgot one :angry: fucker :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for greatness!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Need to add Chevyguy97 and Drag-Lo Kustomz to the list.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Wow ! I miss all of these homies ! This site was fun and full of builders !* :dunno: :tears:



(Minidreams Inc. - OK FELLAS LETS ENJOY THIS AS A FAMILY FOR ALL THE BUILDERS THAT ENJOY LAY IT LOW !) 

RAYSTREY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340531

MILOH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340542

THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=306135

LOWANDBYOND'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332228

SLEEPY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335148

LINC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331459

STILLDOWNIVLIFE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333766

AWBCRAZY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322138

LOWRIDERMODEL'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326423

CHEVYRIDINHIGHBOI'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=339856

ROLLINOLDSKOO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326294

MASTERPEICESMCC'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=250603

WAGONGUY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323084

IMPORTMADNESS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=301019

MR. BIGGS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331478

88MCLS'S ((CNDYBLU66SS))

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329982
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370467

MODELTECH'S 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331351

ATX BALLIN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335375

SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338765

MINIDREAMS INC.'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326687

EVIL C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331858

POKEY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287550

BODINES

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326352

CANDYMANCADDY ( HEARSE DRIVER)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=330821

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384475

GILSDROPSHOP'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=336648

BIGB21

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337933

CAPRICE ON DZ'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331334

BONIFIDE G'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309774

TXFLEETWOOD82'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331702

PANCHO69'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326381

87BURB'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303170

MR1/16TH'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=318513

BIG C'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322776

ITALAINSTALLION'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326481

BIG VATO'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327299

PHATRAS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335210

65 LORIDER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333775

ZFELIX78CADDY'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265385

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290633

MARINATE'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=193549&hl=

408MODELS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340563

PROJECT59'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340569

VINMAN'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329005

DRASTIC PLASTIC FAMILY MEMBER'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316149

DRNITRUS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340616

C.M.B.I. FAMILY MEMBERS'S

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340666

TWINN's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342623

ROAD DOGG 1's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=290398&hl=
RaidersPride's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367338

YAYOS64's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385470

Solows model car club's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=369473

OJ Hydraulics's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=243563

Eastside1989's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379239

1ofaknd's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=380566

ShowRodFreak's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361285

SHREKINACUTTY'S BUILDS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=352231&hl=

Low4oShow M.C.C. Builds

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352696

Ronin's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383930

Dynasty Model Car Club's 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375537

Tatman's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348859

Julian blea's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376062

MKD904's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353274

SOLOW Models's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381534

VItreryda's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376802

93FULLSIZE's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386715

Waco's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372561

Modelsbyroni's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385308

Chrisijzerman's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346622

Regalistic's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=341472

Dink's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387357

Diorwamp's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=376075&hl=

Mademan's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383299

MayhemKustomz Garage's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375582


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Trend, it was great you posted the links to all those builders because after a while they get buried into the forum and no one can find them


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats one hell of a list.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

There use to be alot of great builders on here still are but most these guys u posted up I dont even see them buildin on here anymore me personolly im looking foward to the new an old builders that stayd down an still build post shit up just my opinion all them other fools are the past


----------

